# Submissive peeing only to larger dogs



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if this is normal and long lasting? I noticed Mochi, 15 weeks now, has twice during walks been greeted by a large breed dog (a Wiemaraner & a Pointer) and after each encounter I notice a pee puddle. First time it was small, but today it looked like she let her whole bladder go. 

She played happily with the first dog, and this time today the other dog was very stoic and she seemed a little daunted by his statuesque pose so that probably had something to do with it, but she has never as far as I know peed when playing with smaller dogs (even larger dogs than her - maybe oversize mpoo size or like petite retriever size). She does not submissive pee with people either, although she does get very spastic at times with people on the street.

Her only issue so far is sprinkling and her vet things she may have a UTI still or something more serious that we'll will be looking into shortly anyway. 

But these two incidents really did seem directly connected to submissive peeing for the giant dogs she's met so far. (she met a newfy once briefly though and no pee for that one, although they couldn't really greet each other since the newfy had an infection at the time).

Anyway, the point is, I wonder is this something she'll grow out of or do I need to plan for some socialization training if I want her to stop? Or should I just ignore it?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I made a thread like this last month! how old is your baby again? Mine is barking up 5 months. I was told this is common with female dogs and that they grow out of it. Before she meets anyone I make sure her bladder is completely empty. Mine is more of an excitement whizzer, but I think it's all on the same spectrum. 

She has made a lot of progress. I have one friend that she *LOVES* and she hadn't seen in a long time, and even after an empty bladder she excitedly peed a couple drops for him. Then another friend came in that she likes a lot, but not as much as the other one and no pee. Haha. 

I think she submissively peed one time too at the dog park when it was her first time and a lot of dogs ran up to her. I think like mine, your pup will grow out of it.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, and post some pictures of your baby! I love that size range


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Does she show any other kind of submissive body language, such as making herself lower than the other dog, licking, wagging her tail quickly but short and kind of tucked in? It could be excitement pee and not submissive pee. In either case, I would not make a fuss about it at all...just don't make anything of it or you'll make it worse. And definitely rule out a UTI first thing. As she gets more familiar with meeting new doggie friends and more confident and grown up, I'm quite sure she'll grow out of it. Definitely keep up the socializing as long as she's enjoying her experiences. Make sure she's not over whelmed or frightened.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Naira and Poodlebeguiled! Good points brought up.

Naira - I'm curious why Mochi doesn't do this with people like Naira did, though? I thought it was more common to do it with people, which is why I was surprised it happened with only dogs... Maybe I'm missing it when people greet her on the street? 

Yesterday, I was laden with constantly slipping purse, puppy carrier for subway ride, and being tugged by a spastic puppy when walking down a busy street in a less than nice neighborhood and a group of young (loitering) men decided to play with her after she started pulling towards them and yelping. One picked her up and tossed her in the air :fear::faint::mad3: I ordered him to put her down immediately and told him he's "gonna get peed on if he tries that again". Only I didn't say it quite so nicely, and I wish I'd said more, even less nicely, but there were 6 of them and just me trying to get my hyper puppy to puppy class on time... But the point is, I was *sure* that would have made her wet herself but nope, she was dry and no puddles on the ground where they had been corralling us. Huh. As an aside, the same idiot then bent down holding out some chocolate from his pocket and asked if she wanted some. Even the other guys with him told him what a bad idea that was. :argh:

Mochi's not yet full grown. Although her mother was a small standard, she was the runt of the litter and we're not sure she'll make it out of the miniature range.

Poodlebeguiled - Ooo. Well, we're going to try making an appt this weekend for the vet who wrote me to try coming in so we can do more tests and rule out UTI. She seems to leak all day and even wets herself a bit when asleep but is great about asking to go out for weeks now. On the other issue you bring up about submissive posture - Aha! With the first dog, she was very playful and mostly standing on her hind legs trying to bat the other dog as she jumped around him. Her bottom never went down and her tail was up the whole time. She may have tried to lick his mouth a few times, but he was more interested in saying hi to me and only tried batting at her a few times. The second dog, today, she tried batting at him but then decided to keep all four paws on the ground when he didn't respond at all. She kept her tail up still though and only sat and did a little cower just before we parted. I think that is when she made the large puddle. I'll keep watching. It was weird because not 2 minutes earlier she had been playing with a medium sized 2 year old mutt and was having a ball - no pee noticed but then again they were tumbling around on dirt. 

This only started in the past couple weeks. Something else that also started in the past couple weeks was her suddenly not wanting to walk (unless we just turned onto our own block to get home). I thought it was a little early for her to start becoming fearful but maybe not. She was great on her daily walks from age 9 weeks to age 13 weeks, but then over the course of a week she walked less and less and now just takes a few steps before refusing to move. I end up carrying her or standing and making weird noises and funny dances trying to encourage her to move. Today she wouldn't even move for a treat. The only thing she'll move for is something she can pounce on and eat like blowing trash or leaves, or a stick. Otherwise she won't move. Even with people and dogs she waits until they get close then jumps up whining and yelping but won't walk towards them (but she'll run after them for a bit until she realizes we're not catching up then it's back to a statue).

Okay that got off topic I think. But thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think it's really important not to push her too hard or to make a big deal out of not wanting to walk. Do something else she likes, develop your relationship with her and take things slow. As she comes to trust you more, she'll little by little branch out. You can gentle her along and I'm sure she'll come to like walking again. Just do things in baby steps...a short little walk where she LIKES to walk...in your house, out in the back yard, just next door to the neighbors? (if she likes) Keep things low key. Do introduce her to other dogs but don't let her be over whelmed or frightened. Find a little dog she likes and let her play with that one, then add as you go. That's terrible that she got tossed like that. Stuff like that can cause a puppy to be frightened. Be super careful who you let handle her...perhaps best with people you know for a while. In all her experiences...when you show her new people or dogs, new environments, be proactive and add little tid bits of really high value treats like chicken or cheese...something she loves. It helps her pair these new things with pure goodness. lol. Do a little every day. Socializing is vitally important to her emotional health, but it won't do any good if she's not enjoying it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Has your vet checked her for a recessed vulva? I seem to recall reading that term and a reliable contact said not spaying before the first heat could solve it. I may have slightly wrong terminology but it's similar.


----------

